

Story of Phil Katz (PKZip) - axod
http://www2.jsonline.com/news/state/may00/katz21052000a.asp

======
vizard
I found this interesting page from a reddit comment :
<http://www.esva.net/~thom/philkatz.html>

edit : Its about Phil Katz from the original author of ARC which was the
software Katz allegedly modified to produce PKARC.

~~~
hhm
"I can think of no more fitting epitath than the final clause of the original
ARC copyright statement:

    
    
        *If you fail to abide by the terms of this license, then your
        conscience will haunt you for the rest of your life.*

"

Wow.

~~~
staunch
A programmer's ghost story in the making...

------
travisjeffery
Wow. Very interesting read. The bottom-line: learn to be comfortable with
yourself as you are now; sober, without having to find the bottom of a liquor
bottle.

------
13ren
Reminds me of Gary Kildall (the guy IBM asked for a PC OS before Bill Gates).
He loved coding for the joy of it, but became bitter, and died after a bar
fight. This bit was new to me: _When IBM called, Bill Gates told them that
CP/M wasn't his and directed them to Gary Kildall._
<http://www.freeenterpriseland.com/BOOK/KILDALL.html>

------
dhbradshaw
This seems like a story of self-medication that never worked. It's incredibly
sad.

~~~
brandnewlow
Yes. The guy used work to make life bearable. Bad idea. Something I know I
could easily lapse into myself.

Also, the guy made his mom a partner in his business. This also seems like a
bad idea.

~~~
13ren
_As soon as he started drinking, you could see a little smile on his face._

I get that from work, and from being in nature. But I can be pretty unhappy
otherwise...

~~~
rms
Please, if you live a sedentary lifestyle, exercise. If you don't exercise 30
minutes a day 3-5 days a week, try and exercise more. Some more recent studies
have indicated that exercise may be the best way to get the brain to repair
itself.

~~~
13ren
thanks - I do feel much better when I exercise, and also much clearer (which,
for me, equals more intelligence in practice).

I've been getting back into exercise over the past few weeks, but I've found I
have to ease into it gradually, or I get sick. I'm up to 20mins, 3 times pw.
I'll keep in mind that level you you mention, of 30mins, 3-5 pw

